# Superhero



## crossboss (Nov 5, 2006)

I am writing a story about a superhero.  He is disabled for a while while he still has to discover himself.  Eventually, he overcomes his disabilities.  Eventually he is like superman, takes down the bad guys.  However, he is not good looking like most superhero's.  

In the beginning, he gets made fun of by jocks.  He can't function normally.  However a certain crowd likes him for himself.  They see past his disabilites, his looks.

My question how could I make this character so people will fall in love with him?  He is different, wierd but in a good way.  I want the characters that are good to be falling in love with him.

By the way if you want advice, and it is not too time consuming I can help you.  P.M me.


----------



## Vee (Nov 6, 2006)

Give him a charming personality.  He might be mistreated but he's honest and compassionate to others and usually manages to charm people with his words.


----------



## Sock (Nov 6, 2006)

I say introduce him while he is doing somthing very lovable. Somthing that really speaks about his quirkiness... somthing that forces your audience to love this guy.


----------



## crossboss (Nov 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the advice.*

In what ways can a guy be charming?  I am no real expert at this.


----------



## Vee (Nov 7, 2006)

Flattery mostly without overdoing it because then it becomes sleazy.


----------



## penfeind (Feb 18, 2007)

make him realy un assumeing 

sduperheros can have a tendancy towards eithe arrogance or false modesty


----------



## Kimba (Feb 18, 2007)

How much of a superhero, is he? I tend to find stories about superheroes these days either highly predictable or very unrealistic. Perhaps you can have him be a superhero in his ability to overcome his disability. He doesn't *have* to be the type of superhero who has extraordinary superpowers that would surpass that of able-bodied persons. Just a thought.


----------



## crossboss (May 22, 2007)

*I was wondering about what you think about the plot?*

How would you rate it on a scale of 1/10.


----------



## Diego (May 23, 2007)

Sounds a little unoriginal, the story.


----------



## crossboss (May 24, 2007)

*Maybe if he isn't disabled?*

I guess this happens in Forrest Gump/Waterboy.  So what if he get his powers slowly over time, anybody have any ideas?


----------



## mammamaia (May 24, 2007)

> *I was wondering about what you think about the plot?
> 
> How would you rate it on a scale of 1/10.
> *



...it _isn't_ one, yet, so can't rate it... all you have there is a 'concept'... not a plot...


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 7, 2007)

Sock said:
			
		

> I say introduce him while he is doing somthing very lovable.



I like this thought.  How about defending a small homely dog from being beaten by a group of jerks?  They turn their attentions on the hero and it becomes the point where he becomes disabled.  They could leave him injured, his face disfigured from the fight.  Then the dog could curl up next to him, as if to protect him.  Dogs are very sensitive to kindness, the audience would see by the dog's actions that the character is loveable.  From this time on he has to struggle to find his powers.  The gang could re-emerge as the villians later.


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 8, 2007)

the hero should never be,
-arrogent
-completely dependent on something i.e his powers
-without a unique sense of humor
The hero should,
-Be kind (doesn't have to be kind all the time)
-Have a love interesst
-have a small group of friends that he will later tell his secret to
-Always, repeat ALWAYS, have a good cause to become a hero
-Have an original storyline
-have a winning personality

judging by what has been said so far i don't think your hero has these qualities. if you want more advice p.m me cos i've written hundreds of hero stories. i'm not going to pick you up on the grammer or spelling but i will give my opinion.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 23, 2007)

Then he could pick another list.
For instance:
Batman is not known for kindness, he has no love interest, not group of friends,  no major good cause, just anti-criminals, doesn't have a very pleasant personality.

Superman has very litle personality and no sense of humor.

Try runnng X-men by this list and it really gets irrelevant.


The trend today is towards superheros who break old molds, who have problems.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jun 24, 2007)

Why does everybody write a story about super heroes these days? I think we have plenty enough super heroes to last us a life time, the last thing we need is another one.


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 24, 2007)

I have an odd tale about a superhero I wrote ages ago, maybe i'll post it.


----------



## credibleanon (Jun 24, 2007)

Funwriter said:
			
		

> I have an odd tale about a superhero I wrote ages ago, maybe i'll post it.


Yes post it! I love superhero stories, I think the genre is fascinating because is uses the border between the surreal and reality to study some quality, quirk, or concept. What our superheroes are like says a lot about our society.


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I'll dig it up and post it. Have a look at my other posts and tell me what you think. I'll try and get Modern Day Superhero posted in the next couple of days..
Now you have the title..


----------



## captain_ipa (Aug 13, 2007)

superheroes kickass when done right.  Were you looking to do a comic or a show?


----------



## Merforga (Aug 14, 2007)

I read something similar when i was a kid , i was about 8 or 9. The story then was great in my mind. The idea isn't original but then again most ideas aren't. I hope your able to pull it off :thumbr:.


----------



## TruthSeeker (Aug 18, 2007)

Disabled and wants to be physically cured to save the world from evil, 
why not disabled and have a super mental and intellectual ability to fight evil with, an evil that only uses his muscles to achieve his goals. 

I mean life takes something and gives something in return. and that's the beauty in it. it's balanced somehow.
He can live not to be as a superhero in the eyes of the others at the start (but he’s so in love and grateful to what he is on and to what he wants to do), at the end he surely dies as a superhero in the eyes of the world, for what he has achieved has made the world be a much better, safer place, by shedding the evil away.

This can inspire the real disabled, give them realistic hope and who knows what might come along as you stitch this with other fictional, fantasy and realistic elements.


I don't know if that what you would want your superhero to do, it's just a thought i had.

Cheers


----------



## Gammajit (Sep 8, 2007)

A not so handsome, disabled super hero? Thats friggin awsome.
I can relate to that. Make him real(ish) that will make us want to watch him. There are droves of superhero tales riddled with all the for mentioned virtues.

Its been quite done. Why not take it somewhere else? Like the realm of interesting? Make this guy pathetic and maybe even a bit of a curt bastard? Life sucks for him right. Let him be a real person about it. Then when the moment comes for his power to be discovered you can also reveal the guys true inner virtue that has also laid dormant in this seemingly miserable sack. We can actually watch him transform on a few levels here. He can lapse back into his old bitter ways and so on. Of coarse all of this assumes you actually want to say something with a super hero story.

PS he must have a hard core geek side kick who is hopelessly addicted to online role playing games.


----------



## paroma (Sep 9, 2007)

mmm....i like that idea a lot...i read all your replies and the above one seems the best plot/concept..
but i dont think he should die/win/be recognised as a world superhero...inb my head superheroes are an exagerrated version of the good people in society...you elevate the virtues so as to make them visible to the rest of the world...but that rarely ever happens...superheroes end up as being comic figures and if at all the world then expects a superhero to save from disaster.
perhaps he should die unrecognised, so that the audience can feel the force of reality. they can realise that even superheroes are people, they are you and me and millions of them everyday die anonymously...but that doesnt mean that they give up working or that he is not satisfied with no appreciation...ok too long a post.


----------



## Guitar_chick133 (Oct 22, 2007)

how about this instead.

how about a Super hero, who is all charming, handsome, etc. is going through his normal everyday routine when something goes horribly wrong, suddenly he/she loses his powers and can't do what he/she is used to and has to change his/her life, no matter how hard it is.

meanwhile across town, the normal, down and out, joe shmo, is minding his/her own miserable business. when all of a sudden he/she can do things they wern't able to do before, and has to change his/her life in order to cope, no matter how hard it it.

there could be a point where they meet and try and find out whats going on, and decide wether they really want to go back to the way they where.

this might have been done, but i thought i sounded pretty cool 

or they can't change back, and they have to work together to fight evil.


----------



## hourman (Oct 23, 2007)

That would only work as...like a episode of a cartoon.


----------



## Wallmaker (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, so you are working with some of the familiar and some not so familiar... as it sounds like other people have responded to.  First of all, what is the story about?  Overcoming the bullies?  Saving the world and getting the girl?  Making mom proud?  What kind of hero's journey do you want to put this strange person on?  
What does he want?  To be popular in school?  To just be normal?  To get the girl?  Or maybe he's not a good student and he has to balance fighting crime and his grades?  Will he be a superhero like superman, all powerful?  Or are his powers more attuned with his personality?  Lastly, What are the super powers? 

All of these make a difference.  I'm a comic nut... I work for a comic place... And I love super heroes.  Some of the best ones coming out these days are superheros who have to use their powers in different ways than we've ever scene before... like Brian K. Vaughn's Ex Machina--a ex crime fighter who can communicate with machines becomes the Mayor of New York.  Another comic book I liked was Empowered (I think... Adam Warren?): a young female superhero who's one power is a regenative supersuit (think like venom, but without the symbiosis) she wears...but it's really thin material and when it rips, all the power's gone!  And worse, she's got body issues, so she usually winds up powerless and mostly naked before her attackers.  She's a permament underdog and hey, we all have body issues, and thus we empathize.

These are two really different heroes, but they're very specific and their powers are really centered around the character... and thus seem so much fresher!  But some is familiar, but some has a twist.  That's great stuff.

Don't worry too much about character empathy... if you've got a kid being picked on, an underdog, a kid who's got to prove himself... we're already on board for that... becuase that kid's in all of us.


----------

